# Signed up for a obstacle sport event this weekend



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

Signed up yesterday for a obstacle sport event this weekend ! last year i said no to this. will be facing alot of fears hope it goes ok will post how i get on


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Hope you have fun! Are you doing it with your friends or did you sign up by yourself?


----------



## nicoqt (Aug 23, 2015)

Good luck :3


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

I did the sport obstacle event and it was great fun. i did it as part of a team from the gym. i didnt really know any of them but got on grand around them we all work out so something in common to talk about .i was very nervous leading up to it .im going to do more of them in the future . one small step foward in fighting this


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

That's awesome. I've kicked around the idea of doing something like that. If the opportunity ever presented itself easy enough I'd do it. I've never found the time or put in any effort to look into it. 
Having something in common like working out helps to make the conversation easier when you're with a bunch of people you don't really know.

How long and what gym do you work out at? I've been working out off and on since I was a teenager. I'm not super ripped, huge muscles or anything like that, just noticeably muscular or an athletic build is what I hear a lot. Currently I have a membership at the LA Fitness near me and workout at home when I can't make the gym. 
Do you find by working out that it helps with your anxiety? I've heard that it can.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey, good job! I'm glad it went well and you had a good time, plus it will have been an excellent thing to do for helping your SA! It's nice to hear you want to keep doing more of this sort of thing in the future. With this sort of attitude you'll surely make good progress with your SA


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

shygymlover said:


> Signed up yesterday for a obstacle sport event this weekend ! last year i said no to this. will be facing alot of fears hope it goes ok will post how i get on


You'll be too busy doing the obstacle course to care about anxiety!


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

tooljunkie said:


> That's awesome. I've kicked around the idea of doing something like that. If the opportunity ever presented itself easy enough I'd do it. I've never found the time or put in any effort to look into it.
> Having something in common like working out helps to make the conversation easier when you're with a bunch of people you don't really know.
> 
> How long and what gym do you work out at? I've been working out off and on since I was a teenager. I'm not super ripped, huge muscles or anything like that, just noticeably muscular or an athletic build is what I hear a lot. Currently I have a membership at the LA Fitness near me and workout at home when I can't make the gym.
> Do you find by working out that it helps with your anxiety? I've heard that it can.


Thanks.it great fun man you get a great buzz from it .yes it helps with the conversation as i wouldn't be able to say much other wise and it would have being awkard.iv being working out fully with the last year and a half.i used train at home but decide to join gym as hadnt much equiptment. i love the training and eating side of it.i find it helps big time with anxiety as i use all my energy towards it.i also find if you set small goals and when you smash them it the best feeling.i wouldn't be shredded now but have a good overall build my legs being my strongest as i love leg day.i like to build my upperbody more.do you find it helps with your anxiety?


----------



## shygymlover (Apr 22, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> You'll be too busy doing the obstacle course to care about anxiety!


during the event no anxiety leading up to it yes



Hylar said:


> Hey, good job! I'm glad it went well and you had a good time, plus it will have been an excellent thing to do for helping your SA! It's nice to hear you want to keep doing more of this sort of thing in the future. With this sort of attitude you'll surely make good progress with your SA


 Thanks :smile2:


----------



## tooljunkie (May 31, 2014)

shygymlover said:


> do you find it helps with your anxiety?


It's been a tremendous help for me. When I drop off I notice a big upward shift in my anxiety and negative thoughts. For this reason alone I keep coming back to working out.


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Go luck with that.


----------

